

Learning Swift: Building an App from Start to Finish - ronyr
http://www.airpair.com/swift/complete-guide-to-swift

======
culturestate
I'm interested to see what Swift adoption will look like in the App Store
going forward (now that it's at 1.0 [1]) especially on iOS vs. OS X. I wonder
if it will be a glacial Carbon -> Cocoa style shift, or move faster thanks to
the now-much-larger install base.

1\.
[https://developer.apple.com/swift/blog/?id=14](https://developer.apple.com/swift/blog/?id=14)

~~~
melling
Swift is going to gain quick adoption. Why wouldn't developers move to a more
modern language? The fact that you can easily integrate Swift with ObjC means
it's easy to start. All the pre-release blogging is a good sign. I've gathered
almost 100 links. I've got more that I'll add after my vacation.
[http://www.h4labs.com/dev/ios/swift.html](http://www.h4labs.com/dev/ios/swift.html)

------
sebmos2
I looked into Objective C a bit last year but couldn't wrap my head around a
lot of conventions. Swift on the other hand I'm looking forward to. That
tutorial looks like it'll help :)

------
aerosmile
Interesting to see the migration process of an app from Objective C to Swift.
I didn't know that an app can include both codebases at once.

~~~
melling
It was covered in the main WWDC video. There's an Apple iBook. You can find
the book on Apple's site.

[https://developer.apple.com/swift/resources/](https://developer.apple.com/swift/resources/)

------
prtkgpt
Badass tutorial. :)

------
stevejpurves
nice tutorial! been looking forward to getting started with some Swift

